# Long term project



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Since I posted my thread "Final stages" by May 2018, I´ve been doing everything to finish this modification project for one of our home bathroom. Now, I did.
I know that Paul (TenGees) does not like the white hinges that I put on the Corner Base Cabinet (CBC). I changed them but later, I couldn't find them again so I had no options but to use the white ones again.
Most of the used materials were shown in thread "Raw material"


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice, I like it even with the white hinges. I always marvel how you manage to make such good stuff with recycled wood. Guess we're spoiled here.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

My hat is off to you,Alexis, you can sure "Make a purse out of a sows ear" as the saying goes. That vanity turned out splendid, if I could I would send you all the scrap in my shop, I know you could figure out how to put it to good use. 

Thanks for posting the pictures of your beautiful build.
Herb


----------



## Larry42 (Aug 11, 2014)

Nice job. I'll guess that stocks of hardware from other countries is in short supply or very expensive.


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

Very nice. Love the look.

Frank


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

nicely done


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

papasombre said:


> Since I posted my thread "Final stages" by May 2018, I´ve been doing everything to finish this modification project for one of our home bathroom. Now, I did.
> I know that Paul (TenGees) does not like the white hinges that I put on the Corner Base Cabinet (CBC). I changed them but later, I couldn't find them again so I had no options but to use the white ones again.
> Most of the used materials were shown in thread "Raw material"


This project turned out great! Just hope my sweetie doesn't see it. Beautiful and masterfully done.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That really is a well produced project Alexis and I love the photo-shoot, what a pity we don't see posts like that regularly. I'm sure that I could get used to the white hinges!


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

That's a great looking rehab project!


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Alexis

Nice vanity and cabinets. It's always nice to see the projects you have been working on and love to see the pictures of the progress of the projects.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Nice work Alexis.Appreciate the effort of showing all the pics also.James.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice work, Alexis.

I made a cabinet for my garage and for ease of construction, I just screwed the hinges to the front - across the gap between the door and the cabinet. My cousin's husband complained so I ended up moving them into the gap, mainly to please him. I just filled the screw holes (visible) with wood-filler but he's happy now.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Larry42 said:


> Nice job. I'll guess that stocks of hardware from other countries is in short supply or very expensive.


You are right, Larry.
When I can find something at hardware stores the prices are very high and the stocks are minima. It is a common practice to change the prices on a daily base due to the devaluation of our currency.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Holy smoke, Paul!!
A cabinet like that is not for a garage. I can´t imagine your kitchen cabinets.


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

Paul,

That is a great looking cabinets.

Frank


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments guys but Alexis' cabinets are much nicer and more complex. Mine is just big-box pine on the face with hardboard inserts... Cheap and fairly easy to make. The rest is reclaimed materials.

I was showing mine because I mentioned the white hinges on Alexis' cabinet, meanwhile I was screwing hinges on the faces of mine. 

Alexis I noticed that we have the same 1/3 sheet sander - Makita. I like that sander.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

By the way, Alexis, my kitchen cabinets are very nice oak cabinets but I didn't build them. Just the hardware on them is more than I spend on the whole cabinet.


----------

